# FREE BSA Westcoast bike



## FlyingCyclist (11 Nov 2017)

Edit: Gone to the tip 02.12.17


----------



## broady (11 Nov 2017)

Looks like you could turn it into a fixie pretty straightforwardly if you wanted to go simple


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Nov 2017)

No, I'd keep it as original as possible.
That rear mech is still available, it's a Tourney iirc. Ditto most other parts.
Old MTBs make a very nice ride.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (12 Nov 2017)

up


----------



## FlyingCyclist (14 Nov 2017)

up


----------



## Rooster1 (14 Nov 2017)

I bet you could pull some sick wheelies on this.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Nov 2017)

If you just want shot of it, and it's in rideable nick, you might want to consider this charity, I think you can drop bikes off at Halfords.

http://www.re-cycle.org/donate/bike/location-search

I know absolutely nothing about them apart from having heard of them once or twice. This is not a recommendation or endorsement!


----------



## FlyingCyclist (16 Nov 2017)

up


----------



## FlyingCyclist (20 Nov 2017)

255 views and no one wants it?

Going to the tip soon


----------



## ORO (20 Nov 2017)

Looks like the poor old Westcoast is going west then! Seems a shame thought someone would want it as a pub bike.


----------



## uphillstruggler (20 Nov 2017)

DavidS said:


> 255 views and no one wants it?
> 
> Going to the tip soon



No good to me but surely you're going to take the serviceable parts off first?


----------



## FlyingCyclist (20 Nov 2017)

Nah. Now that I have a new bike, I couldn't care less about it.


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2017)

Problem is it weighs as much as the West Coast. Of Africa.


----------



## hoppym27 (21 Nov 2017)

I had one of these and last week donated it to a local charity in Bury that helps people back into work by getting them refurbing bikes and selling them on at low cost to financially disadvantaged people who need transport.....see if there is something similiar in your area


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Nov 2017)

You could drop it off at Halfords in Bradford. 8 miles from Keighley apparently.
http://www.re-cycle.org/donate/bike...3959&field_geofield_distance[origin]=keighley


----------



## NickNick (29 Nov 2017)

Put it on freecycle, you've already got the pics and I would have thought someone would snap it up pretty quick. Or leave it outside your house with a little sign, the scrap metal guys will clear it within no time.


----------



## alicat (29 Nov 2017)

Calling @Binka. Keighley's not that far from Sheffield.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (2 Dec 2017)

Took it to the tip today.


----------

